
The most powerful person in Silicon Valley - ogig
https://www.fastcompany.com/90285552/the-most-powerful-person-in-silicon-valley
======
ganeshkrishnan
"$300 million in uber for dog walking app"

How can I pitch him my brilliant idea of "Tinder for Potatoes"?

Breeding the best potatoes for making the best fries, reducing global hunger
and making the world a better place by revolutionizing food.

------
gist
The top says 'long read'. This is where I stopped reading:

> The room where I wait is spartan. There is an empty desk in one corner, and
> a conference table with a fake-wood veneer.

In this day and age why is it necessary to write in this manner as if people
have nothing else and are sitting on the beach and simply want to kill time?

~~~
jolmg
Right, I wouldn't mind it being long if it were concise and to-the-point.

~~~
gist
By the way this 'spartan is good' and 'frugal is good' theme has been making
the rounds for a long long time (obviously pre internet). It always impresses
writers. It is so wholesome to them and the audience. Opulence is derided as
wasteful and de facto bad. It's like the story of the guy out in the
wilderness who makes do w/o power tools. Somehow people eat that type of thing
up. Salt of the earth and so on.

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt: "After almost four decades of building SoftBank into a telecom
conglomerate, Son, an inveterate dealmaker, launched this unprecedented
venture two years ago to back startups that he believes are driving a new wave
of digital upheaval."

------
BlameKaneda
I see Masayoshi Son as the kind of person who's not well-known to the average
person, but highly recognizable to startups, tech, and venture capitalists. I
agree that he should be a name to look out for in the future.

